# To get fixed or not????



## squatster (Aug 31, 2014)

My wife wants me to get fixed - I love my kids and would love 50 more but- economy does suck bad. I am getting old.
My buddies that have had it done- most of them say it doesn't work the same as it did any more
. I am one also that hates to go near a doctor. I don't trust them at all.
Any one get fixed yet?
What's your experience?


----------



## BigTimeR (Aug 31, 2014)

My friend just had it done. Said it was painful for a while after. Has some nice scars on his nuts.


----------



## psych (Aug 31, 2014)

just wear a rubber


----------



## BigBob (Aug 31, 2014)

Ya use natural lambskin. You won't even know its there!


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 31, 2014)

I had mine done 20+ years ago.

Pain was not bad at all just some "tightness" for a few days.

As far not working the same, that's bullshit.


----------



## squatster (Aug 31, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I had mine done 20+ years ago.
> 
> Pain was not bad at all just some "tightness" for a few days.
> 
> As far not working the same, that's bullshit.



That's good to know - I am very nervous


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)

My ex took a plumbers  torch and a drop of hot solder and sealed the shank tube while I was sleeping ..
Laser now a days not so bad .


----------



## BigBob (Aug 31, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> My ex took a plumbers  torch and a drop of hot solder and sealed the shank tube while I was sleeping ..
> Laser now a days not so bad .


Lol! My brother got snipped then 2 years later she divorced him.....


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 31, 2014)

Nothing to it.  I got my vasectomy in 1993 and never a day I am not glad I got it done.  I was wide awake and all he used is a needle with a local anastethic and snip, clip, and done.  Didn't even sew up the cuts (Army Doc, lol).  Funny thing is I went in to have my teeth cleaned.  Funny how things work out.  20 years of child support sucks.


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 31, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Nothing to it.  I got my vasectomy in 1993 and never a day I am not glad I got it done.  I was wide awake and all he used is a needle with a local anastethic and snip, clip, and done.  Didn't even sew up the cuts (Army Doc, lol).  Funny thing is I went in to have my teeth cleaned.  Funny how things work out.  20 years of child support sucks.



Soinds like a good time!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, apparently I am the only one this far who says it was a great choice on my part. I had it done at a speciality clinic not some general surgeon. It took 10 to 15 minutes.  For, 2 days I had an excuse to watch a star wars and star trek marathon and get served in bed   The pain for those days was about the equipment of a light flick to your nuts....there but easy to ignore.

That was in 2002 and not only have I been able to enjoy awesome sex, but it changed my wifes mind about other oral options...yes.

No regrets, 
Hawk


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 31, 2014)

Hawk, I'm with you
Best move I ever made
And yea, I was forced to stay on the couch for two or three days


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 31, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Well, apparently I am the only one this far who says it was a great choice on my part. I had it done at a speciality clinic not some general surgeon. It took 10 to 15 minutes.  For, 2 days I had an excuse to watch a star wars and star trek marathon and get served in bed   The pain for those days was about the equipment of a light flick to your nuts....there but easy to ignore.
> 
> That was in 2002 and not only have I been able to enjoy awesome sex, but it changed my wifes mind about other oral options...yes.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I got a few days off from work, even though I didn't need it. In all seriousness there is really nothing to it.


----------



## squatster (Sep 1, 2014)

My buddy had 2 kids with a bitch-got fixed - got divorced and found the right one, love of his life 1 year later. She would love to have kids - offered my service's -he can't do it now


----------



## MattG (Sep 1, 2014)

Not one single time have i been dissappointed with deciding to get my "operation". Yeah, sore for a few days, but i was lifting again by day #6. Sandpigs right, thats bs about shit working different. Still the same function down there, no mental difference, same load size and appearance, same performance in bed. Now i can bang all i want with really no worries. Condoms fucking suck, so does an emotionally jacked wife on birth control.lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 1, 2014)

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## Asphyx (Sep 1, 2014)

Dont get fixed because SHE wants you to??


----------



## squatster (Sep 10, 2014)

Would be fun ass hell not pulling out all the time - sucks using rubbers with a wife - sucks big time-


----------



## Sully (Sep 10, 2014)

My g/f and I just stick to anal. Nothing to worry about there. 

Still gonna get snipped, though. This relationship won't last forever, and I don't want to have any worries in the future. Got mine scheduled for later this year. Don't have any kids that I know of, and don't want any.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 11, 2014)

Lmao.. sullys settin her  up for an anal prolapse at 40 .. do u tap the alley nightly?


----------



## squatster (Sep 11, 2014)

That is to funny


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao.. sullys settin her  up for an anal prolapse at 40 .. do u tap the alley nightly?


Sounds like ib is talking from personal experience


----------



## Sully (Sep 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao.. sullys settin her  up for an anal prolapse at 40 .. do u tap the alley nightly?



The more regularly u do it, the more used to it her body becomes. It's the only way my girl orgasms anymore, actually. The worst part about anal is constantly having to buy the expensive lube.


----------



## mewalrus (Sep 12, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> The more regularly u do it, the more used to it her body becomes. It's the only way my girl orgasms anymore, actually. The worst part about anal is constantly having to buy the expensive lube.


lol
i always thought the shit was the worst part


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 12, 2014)

mewalrus said:


> lol
> i always thought the shit was the worst part


Rotflmfao that's for sure unless she cleans it off. Good ol ATM


----------



## Jello (Sep 13, 2014)

I had it done 7 years ago, no big deal and only took 2 weeks off from the gym. After seeing what my wife went through with child birth I figured it was the least I could do.


----------



## Sully (Sep 13, 2014)

mewalrus said:


> lol
> i always thought the shit was the worst part



Enh, u play in the mud hole long enough ur gonna get dirty. Just resign yourself to it ahead of time and it's not that bad. Nothing a shower and soap can't fix.


----------

